# PB croix noire sur batterie mais celle-ci fonctionne ?????



## bonobulo (12 Décembre 2008)

Bonsoir 

Depuis ce matin une croix noire est apparue sur l'icône batterie, donc elle ne charge plus. 
J'ai appelé mon mag apple, ils m'ont confirmé en effet qu'elle devait être morte, sauf qu'elle fonctionne sans alimentation... attention je ne l'ai pas laissé des heures non plus et j'ai plutôt rebranchée assez vite. 

Je précise après avoir lu pas mal de posts sur le sujet ici, que j'ai ce macbook depuis environ 2 ans, que je l'utilise bcp mais que la batterie s'est toujours chargée à 100% sans difficultés.  et d'un coup plus rien. 

Merci de m'éclairer,  est-ce que je dois la retirer ?? (je ne l'ai jamais fait) Y a t-il qq chose à faire??

Ah autre chose, mon chargeur est un peu abîmé au niveau de la prise murale (le plastique), mais bon il a toujours chargé sans soucis.  Est-ce que cela aurait pu endommager la batterie ? 

J'ai vu aussi sur d'anciens posts qu'on pouvait trouver des batteries moins chères qu'à la fnac ou apple ?? je veux bien un lien sérieux si quelqu'un à ça. 

Merci d'avance


----------



## richard-deux (12 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,
Voici une manipulation à faire:
http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1457?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR


----------



## bonobulo (21 Décembre 2008)

mille excuses pour ma réponse si tardive! ça marche ouf ! merci bcp !


----------



## Etandu31 (9 Octobre 2014)

bonobulo a dit:


> mille excuses pour ma réponse si tardive! ça marche ouf ! merci bcp !



Tu a fait quoi au juste pour que sa remarche de ouf ?! Jé le meme probléme que toi! Merci d avance.
Etandu31


----------



## Locke (9 Octobre 2014)

Etandu31 a dit:


> Tu a fait quoi au juste pour que sa remarche de ouf ?! Jé le meme probléme que toi! Merci d avance.
> Etandu31



Tu as vu la date du message... 12/12/2008, 00h42

Tu as vu/lu la réponse #2 ?


----------

